# Need Help for a new loft



## kid_rock16 (Aug 11, 2013)

hi to all, 

i'm a newbie here and i want to build new loft and seeking for help to you guys post some design of a loft for a smaller space. 


thnx...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why not look through the different threads and see what others have come up with? Might give you some ideas.


----------



## tick and twitch (Sep 26, 2012)

Checkout the red rose loft.


----------



## Joe Black (Nov 21, 2012)

I am in the same boat. I looked at the red rose loft but it seem more for racers.
If you want something for a small space there is a guy here that just build one that seem simple and easy to build. Here it he picture bellow see if it gives you any ideas. I think I am going to model my build very similar to his...

good luck

Joe










http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/new-small-loft-complete-67395.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That cat that is sitting under the loft, could grab their feet from below with his claws. Think I'd put something around the bottom so he couldn't get under there. I would think it would also make the birds nervous.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Or if the cat doesn't bother the birds, it teaches them not to fear cats which is not good if you let them out.


----------



## Joe Black (Nov 21, 2012)

LOL,
Sorry guys but is not my loft. Just trying to help the OP with Ideas about a loft that was posted here and that seems practical for a small space.
I remember when the owner of the loft posted the picture there was plenty of talk about the CAT....

Joe


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

At least you know we pay attention to detail. LOL.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Lol I guess we just have that auto pilot eye for piji safety


----------



## Joe Black (Nov 21, 2012)

*Aviary*

I was thinking of building the loft posted above but i think something like this is more practical for the birds needs.. Is not as appealing to the eye as some other that i have seen but i think the birds will benefit more from a natural environment than been boxed in one of them loft that look like a shed house.
I don't mean to "Hi-jack" your thread, just trying to contribute...

Joe


----------



## njhntr (Jun 5, 2012)

Just noticed the cat under the loft Wonder what he's up too or thinking


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Joe Black said:


> I was thinking of building the loft posted above but i think something like this is more practical for the birds needs.. Is not as appealing to the eye as some other that i have seen but i think the birds will benefit more from a natural environment than been boxed in one of them loft that look like a shed house.
> I don't mean to "Hi-jack" your thread, just trying to contribute...
> 
> Joe


These are the styles I like. I like to be able to walk inside and spend time with my birds, and not have to worry about them flying out when I open a small door to feed and clean.
This is what I have.....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think the more open lofts are okay for areas that don't get cold, but there is more protection in a closed loft, and then attach a nice open aviary like those pics. That way the birds have both the protection from weather and predators, and the aviary for the fresh air and sunshine.


----------

